# Groomer Scotland



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Nicola, I live in Bearsden and Beau goes to Amanda at Mud Dog. She does a smashing job and she has just been to a seminar on how to cut the cockapoo. Beau has never had a bad cut from her and she has a facebook page you can look up. She is based in Strathblane but she also can pick dogs up herself. Hope this helps.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you for posting this thread as I too am looking for a groomer. Molly is 5 months old also and I'm keen to find somebody who does a good job and LISTENS to the owners lol!!  I might check out this lady in Strathblane as I too would travel for the right groomer . I also love the shaggy look and would hate anything too short at the moment. X


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

puppylove said:


> Hi Nicola, I live in Bearsden and Beau goes to Amanda at Mud Dog. She does a smashing job and she has just been to a seminar on how to cut the cockapoo. Beau has never had a bad cut from her and she has a facebook page you can look up. She is based in Strathblane but she also can pick dogs up herself. Hope this helps.


That's great thanks. I will definately be contacting her. Ive read so many horror stories on here plus after Alvy's "tidy up" I got a hint of how I would feel if it went really wrong. I was beginning to think that I would have to get them to sign a contract before I handed him over


----------

